# Where are Bosch and Porter Cable routers made?



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

I am in the market for a new router, either the Bosch 1617 or a PC 690. I already own both and I'm happy with both. It would be convenient to have one more and I think I would be happy with another copy of either one.

Both of my routers are quite a few years old, probably pushing 10 years. The PC says on the side "Proudly Made in America" and the Bosch says "Assembled in America". I'm wondering where these routers are made today.

Does anyone know where these routers are made? Does anyone have a recently purchased 1617 or 690 router and can you tell me where it was made. thanks


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Porter Cable I believe is made in Mexico.
Bosch is either in Switzerland or China.
I could be wrong.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

I have three year old Bosch that was "Hecho en Mexico"


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

Bosch has factories all over the world, but all 3 of my routers uncluding one purchased last year were made in the usa.
their router bits are also US made.
it appears that their drills are emostly made in china or malaysia, the rest is usually germany or switzerland.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I just bought another Bosch two weeks ago. I will check tonight regarding COO. We are talking the 1617EVS, variable speed, no? They did add an adjustment hole from the bottom and a hex wrench for turning the same adjustment knob as before, only now you can get to it from either side. Nice if the router is upside down for some reason (such as a cheap router table or jig thingy). It is a lot shiny-er than my 9 year old one.

I just love Bosch tools. Their driver and drill set, along with their jigsaw are a couple of my favorite tools to operate. Well made stuff. It is a German company so ….

Steve


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve, Yes, the 1617 EVS. I'm mostly leaning toward the 1617 EVSPK. Amazon has them for $192 with free shipping. I have an edge guide and guide bushings for the 1617 so I'm really pretty set on the Bosch, unless I find out it is made in China, then I think I'll have to give the PC a closer look. thanks


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think the PC's are Made in Mexico.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve, another question, did your 1617 evs come with the template guide adapter? I've been reading reviews saying Bosch no longer ships the adapter with the 1617.










The "What's in the Box" on Amazon doesn't show the adapter being included:

EVS Motor (16176), plunge base (RA1166), fixed base (RA1161), fixed base chip shield, plunge base chip shield, 1/2-inch and 1/4-inch self-releasing collet chucks, comfortable forged 16-mm and 24-mm bit change wrenches, T-handle hex-height adjustment wrench, and rugged carrying case.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmm, just found this on the Bosch website:

Optional RA1126 Quick-Change Templet Guide Adapter (sold separately)

And

Assembled In: Motor assembled in Mexico. Bases and other items made in China.

That's not very inspiring. I think I'll do a little more looking at the PC.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought the 1617EVSPK yesterday at Lowe's. I saw it on Amazon for $192 with the free shipping but it was only $199 at the local store. It says "Assembled in Mexico" and the Dewalt 618PK right beside it said "Made in Mexico". I didn't look at tht PC because they didn't have a plunge model for sale there.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

No, I believe it did not. Again I am at work and really have only unboxed it and run it up the flag pole to make sure that it works.

I only got the standard base and no rugged carrying case. Just the wrenches, shield, and collets.

It is nice to know that they made the wrenches comfortable  I hadn't noticed.

Personaly I would not use the 'Made in China' notation as a dig at quality anymore. I have stuff that I design manufactured in China. They will, and can build to any spec we give them. When I was a kid we used to say this about Japan. Economically I wished it was built here, but then again, these guys are German. What a world we live in.

Steve


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve, thanks for the info.

My desire to avoid "Made In China" is actually less about quality these days as it is about keeping money close to home. I'm not really a protectionist or closed borders kind of guy but I'm starting to believe that if we keep sending every dollar we have over seas, whether it be china or india or mexico or wherever, it's gonna kill us. I'm just having a harder and harder time sending dollars to other countries when we have guys and gals here struggling to find a job. So I'd like to buy a good router and if I can keep someone close to home employed I'd rather do that. I heard a rumor milwaukee might still make some stuff in the US, maybe I'll take a look at them.

thanks


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

Nope on Milwaukee, from the Milwaukee web site

"Milwaukee Electric Tool was acquired by Techtronic Industries Co. Ltd. (TTI) in 2005, ttigroup.com.

Founded in 1985, TTI is a leading marketer, manufacturer and supplier of home improvement and floor care products, employing over 20,000 people worldwide. TTI's global brand portfolio includes Ryobi®, Milwaukee Electric Tool® and AEG® power tools, DreBo® carbide drill bits, Homelite® and Ryobi® outdoor power equipment and Royal®, Dirt Devil®, Regina® and VAX® floor care appliances."

From another site: "In January 2005 Milwaukee Tools was sold to Techtronic Industries of Hong Kong."

Anyhow, it's looking more and more like you can't buy a Made In America power tool. There you go…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

You buy a Made In China product, here, or any other product, they're still huge holders of our national debt.

It may be worth buying the best product you can find, for your hard-earned $$$ ;-)


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

The push knob on the template adaptor can break and I had had a hard time finding a replacement here in my province….

As far as I know, fewer and fewer power tools are made in the US and our choices are going to be much limited if we don't consider products made outside of N.A. I believe as long as you buy from an American (or Canadian in my case) company, it doesn't matter where the product is made because you're still giving your business (and money) to a US business. Walmart sells mostly stuff imported from Asia but all of its employees in the US are US residents.

But then even a product that says Made in Canada may not really be made in Canada! We have (or had) funny rules that govern what's made in Canada and what is not. 90% of something made in China could still be labelled as Made in Canada!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, it still just galls my as* to pay top dollar for a "high quality name brand" product I know was made with $2.00/hr virtual slave labor, in a factory powered with coal and no environmental controls; I don't care what the quality is. Makes me more likely to buy cheap HF products. They all come from the same place anyway. I don't see why I should fatten the pockets and reward Mr. Traitor CEO of "high quality name brand" company for exporting all our jobs to places where there is no such thing as fair trade.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. It was an emergency purchase when my ancient Skil bit the dust (not the motor, just the spindle lock). I have no complaints, and I do like that it adjusts from above the table. My kit did not come with the template guide, which I probably should get. Sooner or later, I will turn it into a hand held only, and buy a new router for a new table. I think this has been good quality at a reasonable price. Not the best, but darn good.

I have been accumulating Bosch tools at a pretty good clip, and they perform well, no maintenance problems, and no defects. Between La Conner and here, I have 5 Bosch drills/drivers, the multi-tool, and the 1617. All have worked without problems. I like the smooth trigger control on the drivers, but that may be true of all the new drivers. I will review the mult-tool one of these days, it is used every week for a variety of chores. Hard to beat a tool that is a hack saw, detail sander, hand saw….....all in one.

Re where things are manufactored…... I buy what gives me the best bang for the buck, but I don't buy low quality, and usually don't buy top end stuff, although there are some exceptions in the shop, like my planes. Anytime there is a choice between equals, USA wins.

But it is really hard to buy anything where none of the gizmo comes from another country. Something always comes from China, even if it is just the rare earth metals in the processors and memory chips for the electronics, and everything uses electronic circuitry these days.

Sorry for rambling, didn't sleep well last night (on call), and too much blood in the caffeine stream…......(-:


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Most of these companies have plants all over the world. My PC ROS says "Proudly Made In The USA," but my PC belt sander says made in Mexico…ha ha ha….I have other PC routers, and belt sanders that dont say, it just lists PC Jackson TN. My Bosch ROS is made in Malaysia, but my Bosch jig saw says made in USA.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

CC:
I appreciate the desire to buy and keep monies circulating at home. I really really do. But it gets complicated really fast. I can lay out 10 different reasons to buy this or that. And maybe we should not buy at Amazon or Wallmart or Lowes but instead go seek out a small merchant. It all adds up, and gets really complicated.

Seems to me a big problem is ourselves. And you seem to be trying to do something about it. Good for you.
Steve


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

Just go to any big-box store and walk up and down the aisles. As you do so, pick up interesting tools and read the info labels. That will save anybody from having to speculate as to where tools are made these days.

Heck, go into any store (WalMart, Bed, Bath, and Beyond, Sears, etc.) and check any of the items - tools or otherwise, on display. It will not take long for anybody to discover that made in USA is a rare claim.

Heck, I picked up some half-inch dowels at Home Depot a while back and they were made in China. China? Have we fallen so far that we cannot even profitably make dowels?

One wonders if the Romans, back in the fourth century, were as blind as to what was happening with their empire as so many of our leaders and commentators, and even citizens, are about what is happening with ours.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

The label sez:
Bosch Tool Corp.
Prospect Il.
Assembled in Mexico

Lord help the USA,
Steve


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

"Assembled in Mexico" If I read it correctly, that means the major, if not all, components are from Asia.

Our discount stores here have some hardware items labelled as "Imported by (a Canadian company's name)" but there's no mention of the origin of country. I usually take that to mean they're from China.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

What a startling thought comparing America with the Roman Empire…there are so many similarities, unfortunately. Makes sense now that you say it because kids here are not interested in mass numbers in math and science. I see kids around here wanting to go take a job right out of high school to buy an xbox and pay for cable…and all the kids from Asia and India are busting their side going through med school. This happens in the same town.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

It's a self-imposed catch-22. Very simply put:

1. We're always looking for the best bang for our buck because our budgets are always in need of stretching.
2. This increases demand for lower prices which in turn increases demand for cheaper labor.
3. Jobs are exported to the cheapest bidder to meet this demand - *gotta keep investors happy*.
4. We lose our manufacturing base, labor in this country is decimated, this pattern creeps into the tech sector. 
5. More and more jobs are lost.
6. As a result, our budgets become tighter, in need of more stretching, and we look for even bigger bangs for our pennies.

It'll probably take a generation or two before it all comes collapsing in on us, but from the corporate perspective that's an eternity. For big conglomerates and the financial sector, the economy hasn't been any better. It's a fire sale for them…


----------



## Alex1453 (Jul 20, 2011)

Honestly, this was my first "big tool purchase" (about several weeks ago). I bought the Bosch 1617EVSPK from Lowe's. Initially, I chose this one because, when looking at all the other brands, everything else seemed to be Made in China. I've never really considered myself a "buy American, pro-union" type, but it all seemed to make sense to me: Bosch is a good, quality name, it's a good price, and according to the display model, it was "Made in the USA." Got it home…opened it….and lo and behold- Assembled in Mexico. I was about to go ballistic, but not at Bosch- the product is still quality and a good value. On the other hand, I feel totally duped and misled by the display at Lowe's, so if anyone is going to lose out on business (and get some bad press), it's Lowe's. Now, am I pissed off because I can't find a lot (or any) power tools that are made in the US? Of course I am; however, comparing apples to apples for quality, I would much rather buy something that was made in Japan, Taiwan, Korea, Malaysia, or Mexico, than buy it from China, even if it costs a little more. In Bosch's case, Made in Malaysia and Mexico may not be the Made in the USA, but at least their workers are paid a decent wage and have a decent amount of personal freedoms, which is more than can be said of China.

Bottom line: The American worker and manufacturing sector isn't being killed by free, open, and advancing economies, it's being killed by closed economies deliberately being allowed to undercut us.


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

"Of course I am; however, comparing apples to apples for quality, I would much rather buy something that was made in Japan, Taiwan, Korea, Malaysia, or Mexico, than buy it from China, even if it costs a little more. In Bosch's case, Made in Malaysia and Mexico may not be the Made in the USA, but at least their workers are paid a decent wage and have a decent amount of personal freedoms, which is more than can be said of China."

Shouldn't the US import more oil from Canada, instead of from the Middle East?


----------



## Bavarian (Feb 3, 2016)

In the late 60's factories were moving to southern states chasing a lower wage workforce. Now multi-national corporations are moving from China to Viet Nam. During my lasts years in the workforce I had the misfortune to experience recent high school graduates who were ill-informed, under trained, an unable to problem solve.

I suggest reading some of the quotes of Mike Rowe.

http://finance.townhall.com/columnists/mikeshedlock/2013/12/14/dirty-jobs-mike-rowe-on-the-high-cost-of-college-n1762724

http://www.radixnews.com/2015/11/03/mike-rowe-tells-melissa-harris-perry-hard-work-is-freedom-not-slavery/


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

They are made here


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> ... It will not take long for anybody to discover that made in USA is a rare claim….
> Howard Ferstler
> 
> - ferstler


Claim is a keyword. Some import a product and do some minor work on it, like sewing in buttons. That lets them to stamp "Made in USA" label.


----------



## Tim812 (Jan 25, 2016)

> Well, it still just galls my as* to pay top dollar for a "high quality name brand" product I know was made with $2.00/hr virtual slave labor, in a factory powered with coal and no environmental controls; I don t care what the quality is. Makes me more likely to buy cheap HF products. They all come from the same place anyway. I don t see why I should fatten the pockets and reward Mr. Traitor CEO of "high quality name brand" company for exporting all our jobs to places where there is no such thing as fair trade.
> 
> - crank49


That is the problem with most 'big brand" businesses today. The need(or greed) for massive profits has replaced any decency in trading. It's mind blowing to see the amounts of profit these companies make when they announce their quarterly figures.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Small or large, business is about making $. How many would continue doing their job without being paid? In particular publicly owned companies. If you as CEO have competitors using "slave labor", you will need to do the same to compete. I don't like it (been in mfg for 30 years) but until these free trade agreements are stopped, it is what it is. The companies play by the rules that are there. You play the game, within the rules, to win. It's the rules (laws), not the companies. Also, look at % return, not just $'s, when evaluating profits.


----------



## Ggrenier (Feb 4, 2016)

hi! just give my own opinion, a name brand has some garanty of quality so it's the reason why more people goes to it


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

> That is the problem with most big brand" businesses today. The need(or greed) for massive profits has replaced any decency in trading. It s mind blowing to see the amounts of profit these companies make when they announce their quarterly figures.
> 
> - Tim812


You call it greed and it is, but it is the collective "greed" of the shareholders which drives cost-cutting & profit-maximizing corporate behaviors. And unless you're on the margins of society you probably celebrate this same greed and you're right to. Do you have a 401K or IRA account? If so then your personal rates of return are linked to corporate performance and the attractiveness of the stock which is at the heart of one's portfolio. The reply to market-haters is simply this: remove ALL of your assets from the equity and bond markets and then reap what you've sown, i.e. progressively diminishing purchase power as inflation overtakes you.

I'm outspoken about buying American when we can. And how can one not take this stand when n the shadow of shuttered American factories in every town? But I feel that it is too simplistic to explain away our current state
with allegations of "greed" levied upon out-of-touch and unpatriotic corporate leadership. The enemy is us, because we're too damn expensive to hire and because we all demand healthy returns on our investment portfolios. It's a death spiral and there's no easy, shortcut way out.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ditto:


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

"It's a death spiral and there's no easy, shortcut way out." You got that right, we'll get out when China shows up to cash in all those IOUs:


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> "It's a death spiral and there's no easy, shortcut way out." You got that right, we ll get out when China shows up to cash in all those IOUs:
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Do we owe them much?


----------

